# Identify this terrarium anyone?



## shiro (Sep 4, 2010)

Does anyone recognise this brand? I've found it on-line but the make isn't mentioned and I'd like to get more information. They come in quite large sizes.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I think they had a load of those in Ashford Aquatics the last time I went in there, yes they were quite big and prices seemed pretty reasonable, but I can't remember the make!


----------



## shiro (Sep 4, 2010)

I saw them online at the website of paraquatics in Hove and they were quite reasonable compared with some things I've been looking at.

Any ideas on how best it would be to attach a UVB tube and basking lamp to something like this?

EDIT: I just googled Ashford Aquatics and found out where it is, I'll go and have a look this weekend.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm pretty certain that's where I saw them, I know it wasn't any of the other reptile shops in the area so it has to have been there.

While you're over this way there are several other shops worth a look in within a few minutes drive.


----------



## TheReptileRoom (Dec 3, 2006)

They are a products that wholesaler J & K Aquatics bring in from China, you can find them on there website with sizes etc, they do them in black or silver.


----------



## shiro (Sep 4, 2010)

Annoyingly I'll be on the bus but I plan to check out Waterlifes too.

@TheReptileRoom thanks, I'll have a look at their website.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes Waterlife/Exotic Plant and Pet Centre is good and very close by, I'd have suggested TC Reptiles by Ashford station too, but I don't know how easy that would be by bus?

If you were in a car then World of Water would have been worth a look, if only for bargain price corkbark!


----------



## shiro (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh no, I love corkbark! Really I do, it's quite sad...

If I decide to buy anything I'll probably go back another day with a lift so I'll have a look then.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

They are Atasuki terrariums, they also do a wooden surround one which looks great.

Atasuki Terrarium - Groupe IPA - St-Hyacinthe - Retailer - Pet Products imports


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

wohic said:


> They are Atasuki terrariums, they also do a wooden surround one which looks great.
> 
> Atasuki Terrarium - Groupe IPA - St-Hyacinthe - Retailer - Pet Products imports


I have a similar viv for my pair of Tokays, I bought it 2nd hand on here for £45!! its 80x40x80cm.


----------



## shiro (Sep 4, 2010)

jonodrama said:


> I have a similar viv for my pair of Tokays, I bought it 2nd hand on here for £45!! its 80x40x80cm.


Do you have lighting in it? Was it easy to fit?


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

shiro said:


> image
> 
> Does anyone recognise this brand? I've found it on-line but the make isn't mentioned and I'd like to get more information. They come in quite large sizes.


I'm not too sure but I think it may be lucky reptile


----------

